# how much longer .......



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

how much longer johnny davis is going to coach this team? there are some guys who are born to coach this game such as phil jackson, larry brown, pop, sloan etc. and we have one nice guy and there is all there is. he cannot motivate players, cannot come up with game plan, his substitution paterns sucks, and most importantly he cannot read the game in progress. clevland killed us another game anybody would have gone to match-up zone but that would be too darn complicated for JD.so he stayed with man to man which LeBron killed us most of the game. yesterday we made Dunlavy an allstar because of the mismatch with howard. what would anybody do? you'd take cato out put hedo input howard to center position since they didn't a real center. then again that would be too advance coaching for JD. We had 2 names up until 2 weeks ago. Czar would have been perfect , and george karl . it is too late for those right now so who shoul the front office aim for? my guess is if hopefully we get rid of JD during the season try to get doug collins. he is not my top choice but there is no other marquee names out there. oh yes phil jackson but we can dream on on hiom. he will not come to orlando . so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Are you from Turkey?

Great post, I wrote here just the same...



> he cannot motivate players, cannot come up with game plan, his substitution paterns sucks, and most importantly he cannot read the game in progress.


 Absolutely right...We could be much better team, and in top three teams in the East if we had a COACH...


----------



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

yes, i am . sorry took too long to respond. glad to see somebody feels the same way.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic woes concern GM
Weisbrod: Players, coach need accountability

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...c10021005feb10,1,4819871.story?coll=orl-magic



> He might not be on the proverbial hot seat, but Orlando Magic Coach Johnny Davis' chair is getting a few degrees warmer.
> 
> The Magic lost 113-109 Tuesday night to the lowly Golden State Warriors, which General Manager John Weisbrod described as "a new kind of low."



Davis might be under a little pressure right now, but I don't think he'll be going anywhere anytime soon. I'd say he is probably with Orlando at least through next season.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

what do you guys think about just promoting paul westhead??? how good was he at head coach?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

This damned paul westhead created this stupid strategy to run all the time and that is why there is no any defence :upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

With the way things have been going and the recent comments Weis has made I think Johnny is gone after the season. Barring a major swoon I don't see him making a change during the season. If we make it to the second round or beyond Johnny might have a chance, but Weis might be set on replacing him already.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> With the way things have been going and the recent comments Weis has made I think Johnny is gone after the season. Barring a major swoon I don't see him making a change during the season. If we make it to the second round or beyond Johnny might have a chance, but Weis might be set on replacing him already.


I wonder what other options there would be at coach? It would be nice to get a big name, respected coach. I'm betting Phil Jackson would not be an option. I can't really think of anyone else. Would have been nice to get Fratello.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder what other options there would be at coach? It would be nice to get a big name, respected coach. I'm betting Phil Jackson would not be an option. I can't really think of anyone else. Would have been nice to get Fratello.


Two big names are off the market with Fratello and George Karl gone, and both having quite a bit of success with their new teams. The only big name out there I can think of past Phil Jackson is Doug Collins.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Two big names are off the market with Fratello and George Karl gone, and both having quite a bit of success with their new teams. The only big name out there I can think of past Phil Jackson is Doug Collins.


Doug Collins wouldn't be too bad of a coach. The Magic would have to change there playing style somewhat to compliment Collins' coaching style but that would be a nice to aquire someone with that kind of coaching status.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Now that Flip Saunders is available, maybe we can get him? I'm sure he'll be a hot commodity but I would have to think Orlando would be a pretty good job at this point.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Now that Flip Saunders is available, maybe we can get him? I'm sure he'll be a hot commodity but I would have to think Orlando would be a pretty good job at this point.


I think Flip's going to New York to reunite with Stephon Marbury. Supposedly the two are still pretty close, and Marbury is going to have some say in who the next head coach of the team is going to be. 

I definitely think Flip's worth looking at for the Magic though, but at the same time he seems to fit that all to familiar description of being a players coach, and someone who's not tough enough on the players to get the most out of them, like Johnny seems to be and like Doc was. Flip may not be the best fit for the Magic.


----------



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

agreed, flip is not the coach you want . you want somebody with decipline so if francis still with the magic he would be under control like last year even he hated being under controllas year was the only year he made the play offs. i think we should look at jazz assistant coach phil johnson. he is seasoned vet. coach and coming from great basketball culture with sloan. and he is a deciplinaterian coach who will yank francis' *** of the floor when he tries alleyoop from mi court into the lane.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe Jerry Sloan would be available himself...soon?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Babir</b>!
> Maybe Jerry Sloan would be available himself...soon?


Maybe, but I have a feeling once Sloan is out in Utah, he won't be coming back. He's been in Utah and coaching a really long time and has had some tough personal times to go through with his wife dying. If he is out of Utah, I'd bet he at least takes a couple years off.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I have a feeling once Sloan is out in Utah, he won't be coming back. He's been in Utah and coaching a really long time and has had some tough personal times to go through with his wife dying. If he is out of Utah, I'd bet he at least takes a couple years off.


Sloan wouldn't be retiring/quiting in Utah to come coach Orlando. That's a given.
As for quality coaches around the league, as well as the already mentioned Phil Jackson, I believe that Musselman and Bzdelik are not bad coaches. Flip Saunders is also great, but will probably be headed towards a larger market. I wouldn't count out Orlando looking at some European coaches either, with the recent success of European basketball, and Mike D'Antoni in Phoenix I don't see why it wouldn't be an option.
Personally, I think Anthony Johnson would make a fantastic coach from what he's shown in Dallas, but it seems as if Cuban and Nelson are grooming him over there. Perhaps an offer of a head coaching job next year might be enough to lure him away though.
Whatever the case, there are many quality coaches out their, and I wouldn't put it past Weisbrod to go fishing for replacements for Davis if Orlando dissapoints expectations this year.


----------

